# Pre Heresy Sprue



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure how reliable this is, but its from a normally good source.

When the Space marine codex is released, there will be a pre hersey sprue, as in plastic MK II, MK III and MK IV armour. They did not think there would be Thunder MK I armour though.

Interesting if its true.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

That would be soooo cool if its true :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

MK 1 armor is easy enough to make from MK IV and some IG/scout pieces and GS... Rediculously so.

I have it on very reliable authority this rumor has already been sighted, as in bits/marines were seen. Pre-Heresy bits have been made, but how they will be done is unknown. Some big wigs at GW even spilt the beans on such things last year, so it's looking more and more likely. Makes a converter like me weep in joy.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea this rumour has been around for a while. God dam it I hope it is. It will be the only justified SM release. The modelling prospects are boundless with this.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Yea this rumour has been around for a while. God dam it I hope it is. It will be the only justified SM release. The modelling prospects are boundless with this.


Not to mention my poor fingers won't cringe every time I reach for my hobby knife!


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

So GW may be finally cashing in on the PH craze, took them long enough.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> It will be the only justified SM release


Damned right it will be. I, despite my rampant hatred, disgust and disdain for space marines, would enjoy this, and as pickle said: It's about time.

What they need to do is sell a box for ~£15 which provides the necessary upgrades for 2 to 3 squads.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Hope next step would be Primarchs... WH 30K!!!!!


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

We can hope and dream brother, that we can!

Do we have any rumors or good guesses/wishes to what should be on this spru?


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Original Alpha Legion!!!!! That would be soooo cool!!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I always loved the MKIV Helmets in the BT sprue...

-Dirge


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I always loved the MKIV Helmets in the BT sprue...
> 
> -Dirge


Yep, the "Wombles" have been my favourite since RTOB1.......


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

i hope its true:biggrin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

They would stand to make a killing from this i believe. I wont even touch SM but would definatly get into a Pre Heresy army. I have been thinking about it for a while but i just dont have the time along with my other projects. Luna Wolves here i come.


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

As of a few years ago GW said NEVER to the Primarchs. To Powerful in the Game. U.S. Games Workshop release beta stats and got some hands slapped over it and then it was pulled from the website. I'm with you, you can always dream. I've got some very reliable sources that say yes to the Armour varients sprue. Other ones is the drop pod and thunderhawk.


----------



## PUGNUS (May 10, 2008)

dont mind me saying, but isnt there already a set of older armour? I know it's only one model of each type, but still, its better than nothing atm. but this idea of more is very very cool.

PUGNUS


----------



## mykl_c (May 10, 2008)

Ljohnson said:


> I've got some very reliable sources that say yes to the Armour varients sprue. Other ones is the drop pod and thunderhawk.


Considering that Forgeworld has had them for a while, I've been hoping for a plastic release on these! Can finally get rid of the foamcard ones!


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Though I'm not really interested in pre Heresy armies, I'd probably have a look at this.

A Drop Pod from GW? Now that would be fucking cool.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Now....on to chaos-ising those pods.....*insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i would so selll my BT army and pick that up just to have it :biggrin: IM SO THERE ON RELEASE DAY!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I would buy a few sprues to bulk out my army. that would be sweet.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I'd just have 'em to show how long some traitors in my army stretch back to....


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Wombles FTW!!!

I just got wind of this from a redshirt at GW today too. Looks like they're thinking about it at least..

-Dirge


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It would be neat to have an ear;ier version of the game but not likely, not enough enemies to be entertaining.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I dunno. Orks, Guard (those without "compliance"), Necrons (Technocracy), Eldar, DE, Tyranids could pass as megarachnids.

The imagination limits the options.
-Dirge


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

i would sell my current SM and start all over again if this were true. I love the HH books and I personally think that 30K is so much cooler than 40K.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

you mean we can recreate the original beakies from rogue trader?!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Essentially. But you can do that now. The sm box comes with beaky heads and mk VI greaves for the legs.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I would just like to use the armour for veterans and sgts etc.

I'm thinking Imperial fists, pre heresy!


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, after I've spent the last 6 months swapping bits so my army is all beakies with the greaves and old chest pieces. Figures, Now they go an decide to make it easy. I'll have to buy more just to see how well they look.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Someone said a plastic Thunderhawk...just look the price of the FW Baneblades, compare it to the GWBaneblades...done? Now, watch the price of the FW Thunderhak...

If they add a Pre Heresy sprue, i could buy it separatly for my chaos army...sure i will buy 2 drop pods :victory:


----------



## drgrbek (Jun 8, 2008)

Lord Khorne said:


> I'd just have 'em to show how long some traitors in my army stretch back to....


I was thinking along similar lines! I used the fluff from the Soul Drinkers novels as the boilerplate backstory for my CSM army. They are "descended" from the traitor Scouts/Marines who left after the end of the "Chapter War" novel. Over time, they picked up a few new members and some of these are members of the original Traitor Legions (who are, of course, using their "little brothers" to further their own agenda). So plastic sprues with _any_ PH gear would make me ecstatic!
Let's hope that the rumors become reality!


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Ljohnson said:


> As of a few years ago GW said NEVER to the Primarchs. To Powerful in the Game.


Just one word 

NIGHTBRINGER

If that's not too powerful i might be becoming a pussy...


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

It is too powerfull for regular games, especially with less than 2k points.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Meh, I dunno, if you attack it directly it is, but there are other ways...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The_Pi said:


> Just one word
> 
> NIGHTBRINGER
> 
> If that's not too powerful i might be becoming a pussy...


 
pfft, bollocks. took one down in one turn with a few lascannons. Meltas would do it. Its not THAT hard.:grin: still, its an idea for the VS threads :wink:


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

if they actually did this i would be in complete and utter love! no more sleepless nights of going through bits to mix pieces and greenstuffing to make one frigging pre heresy space marine!


----------



## Alaric (Jun 10, 2008)

And about the nightbringer. uses powerfists. the best thing to use in the entire 40k universe is either a librarian with a familiar I6! and force weapon nightbringer can die from with 1 wound and a leadership test, or scout snipers hit on 2s wound on 4s ALWAYS! the nightbringer only has 4+ invulnerable hes gonna fail alot of them.


----------



## The_Pi (Mar 20, 2008)

Alaric said:


> And about the nightbringer. uses powerfists. the best thing to use in the entire 40k universe is either a librarian with a familiar I6! and force weapon nightbringer can die from with 1 wound and a leadership test, or scout snipers hit on 2s wound on 4s ALWAYS! the nightbringer only has 4+ invulnerable hes gonna fail alot of them.


Just remember he is inmune to force weapons, and librarian has S4, you can't wound him for an instant death.

Primarchs now!!!!!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry, how is the nightbringer immune for force weapons?

and, no the librarian cant touch the nightbringer because nightbringer's T is double the Lib's S, making it impossible for him to eve wound him.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

GLaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!!!!!! they have all my ideas! i was working on a primarch sprue!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Some of us are already useing Primarchs in our games we just use An'ggrath's stats for the primarchs. He makes for one tuff nut to krak.


----------



## bucket_boy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

Old SMurfs, or perhaps some Legio Custodes.


----------

